# Who hates Britteny Spears???



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Ok I know it's so passe to go on about hating these crappy pop stars. But Brittney Spears really is the worst of a bad bunch.

a.) She's not that attractive. I mean she's ok, but you really lose faith in humanity when she appears top of some 'Hottest girl' poll. I bet most of the women on here are more attractive than her.

b.)She's clearly very stupid. I mean most pop stars are pretty stupid. But compare her to anyone, like Xtina or that new one what' her name...Jojo. They at least seem to know what they're doing to some extent..if you know what I mean...look she's clearly a total dunce ok.

c.)Her voice is total shite. When I here most pop stars sing, I think 'Overated, but I probably couldn't sing like that'. But when I here Brittney sing, I think I could do better, even after chain cmoking Malboro Reds.

d.)THe voice distortion makes her sound even dumber.

e.)She has legs like an olympic shot putter. What does she do, carry cows up hills on her back.

f.)She looks like my little brother.

g.)She supports Bush, without even explaining why.

h.)Her songs just are the epitome of pop garbage. Every other so called artist, has at least tried something remotely original. Tried a bit of crossover, or unique sampling. Brittney still has that ridiculous 'over produced' sound, that reminds me of Sonic the Hedgehog, and should have died with the Spice Girls.

Her only appeal is that she looks easy. Men can fantasise over her while they jerk off, and still think that they're being realistic. Trust me that's what so many guys have said to me. You can't exactly jerk off over Nicole Kidman can you?
Think about it, all that fame and money is generated by male masturbation. 
For God's sake just use some real porn, or get a girlfriend, then we wont' have to suffer this stupid little girl anymore.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Modern pop is dead , where are the beatles, the stones etc etc. The indie scene is where most good music is at these days IMHO opinion. I think the scissor sistors are ok though but not great.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

You brits have it easy. You guys still had some decent pop music. Travis, Stone Roses, Blur, U2 etc. That whole scene was alright with me. I believe we called that music britpop in the states. Not sure what you consider it over there.

Pop music has never been good. The Beatles are a different breed altogether. I'm thinking that around the 1960s is when survival of the fittest became irrelevent due to progress, and the idiots started fucking like crazy and shooting even more braindead babies out their twats all over the place. The stupid ratio is way up, and they've taken over.

If someone mentions Michael Jackson after this...i will shoot myself.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Yep britpop was good but I was too young to be born in that era, Britpop is now preety much dead. Though ther are a few new bands coming out like kasabain, Bloc party and the libertines who are alright, Kasabain even got in the top ten I think hooray for kasabain and non mass produced factory line pop, like that x factor and pop idol garbage, all they do is cover old songs in an almost identical fashion to the orignal.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I think MTV was the ultimate demise of rock. Became all about the image than the music. Even though rock suffered from the image of glam and disco in the 70s, MTV ruined it all. Vidoes had to be short and glamorous. A band like Pink Floyd who had 45 minute albums with five songs could never be appreciated these days. You definitely have to go underground these days.

The indie scene is OK, but a movement that goes highly unnoticed is the jam-band scene. It's pretty much the offspring of late 60s and early 70s rock- Hendrix, Clapton, Traffic, Neil Young, Allmans. I think it is too closely associated with The Grateful Dead, which gives it a bad rap to some. But, there are a number of good bands that infuse so many different styles of music but it has that late 60s mentality of purity in music and saying "f*ck the mainstream." But, I think the heart of it is that late 60s/early 70s rock. The thing is you have to appreciate long jams and long guitar/keyboard solos, which can be awesome if you appreciate musical talent. But, the solos aren't there just to show off but to improvise to find good grooves and thematic jams and build climaxes and stuff. There are a growing number of jam bands out there which are even techno-y like The Disco Biscuits, Particle, and the Addison Groove Project. I got kind of sick of this movement listening to nothing but Phish all the time, among other stuff. But, it's pure.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Wait, back to Britney Spears. I do hate her. I think she is trashy and a slut but to some extent I feel she is a victim of growing up in the L.A. music scene, being pressed to dress provocatively and act like a slut.

She is originally from Louisiana and I guarantee if she didn't have the talent, she would have ended up going to LSU, Louisiana-Lafayette or some other southern state school, becoming a sorority girl (probably on the slutty side but nothing terrible), and have been pretty normal. I've seen stuff on E! where they interview her friends from Louisiana, and they all fit that southern sorority stereotype. So, I have a tiny bit of sympathy because I do think she has been somewhat victimized but I think she is also an easily impressionable person. So, had she stayed in Louisiana she probably would have ended up like the rest of her friends.

She is pretty dumb, but she probably never even got past her junior of high school since that was when she was getting famous. So, she has probably never been pushed mentally like others have. My grandmother grew up during the Great Depression and had to start working and never made it past 9th grade. She was so clueless about science, math, literature, history (before she was alive) that we could just make stuff up and she would believe it. But, she was also very wise through years of life. She must have had a smart gene in her because my dad was valedictorian of his high school and went off to enjoy many other academic successes.

I don't think she's very hot and yes, her body isn't all it is cracked up to be.

As for the Republican thing, being from the Southeast, I know a ton of dumb girls who say they are Republican and have no reason why. I think a lot of people from small towns in the South and Midwest just grow up republican but don't really know why. Just like a lot of people in heavily urban areas, California, and the Northeast are democrats and don't know why. But, the fact she would even discuss politics is stupid.

But, yes, I think she sucks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

Having lived in Louisiana, I can not even begin to express how dumb the girls down there are. The girls that I encountered at the private school I attended were probably very similar to brittany spears. They were all as fake as a barbie doll, lots of money, couldn't think for themselves, small town mentalities. Overall you had the feeling that the only purpose for these girls was to be brainwashed and meshed into southern belles who married a lawyer from LSU and their only purpose was to look pretty and attend social functions while displaying no intellect or wit whatsoever. I can sense much of the same with Brittany when I hear her speak in interviews. She just sounds like one of those dumb southern girls that I went to school with. I just sense all of these things in her. I will never respect her just for that.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Definitely know the type, Pure Narcotic. Definitely lots of dumb girls, but I think it's the accents that turn these girls from dumb into f'n twits. For some reason words just sound a gazillion times dumber coming out of their mouths.

Nothing wrong with Southern Belles, my friend. You just got to know the right ones.

Where did you live in Louisiana, Pure Narcotic? I've got a number of friends from The Big Easy and used to hit up Mardi Gras every year. I think the most miserable I've ever been in my life was getting stuck on Bourbon Street the Saturday of Mardi Gras. I thought I was going to get trampled to death. Steering clear of Bourbon Street, all was good, though.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

god you guys ARE nuts! 
this is prolly the only place where GUYS rant about britany. 
whats the matter with you?? 
stocky carnies with fetal alcohol syndrome dont turn you on?? 
:lol:

nah just kidding i think shes pretty hot. 
dispite being a stocky carnie with fetal alcohol syndrome! :twisted:










her lower abdominals make me wonder what shes packin down there. BOIOIOIOIOIIIIINGG!! :shock:


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

I wish I looked like her. Then maybe the guys would hit on me.....  poor poor me. I never get hit on. (oh well)
All the guys I know, would do her then leave her. Just a one night stand just to say they banged Britney Spears. If I was a guy, I would. Just to have the bragging rights. :wink:

But besides her dumbness and horrible singing (now) she is very pretty. Even without the makeup. And I want my boobies as big as hers. (how much did they cost?) he he he


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

I think some of you are in denial. :mrgreen: My answer is a resounding yes. She is nothing compared to the girls I posted on the "favorite girls" thread though.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Personlly i prefer christina, Britney is too apple pie for me


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

Yeah, i prefer Xtina. But you dodge the point. Keep our eyes on the ball. Christina is the slutty looking slut, I, for some reason, like the slutty not a slut/ but sometimes makes exceptions for people like me type. Rabble rabble rabble

Hot - i miss those days where she humped the beach and sang about genies n stuff










Kill yourself










Christina grew up in Pittsburgh (not the Bronx like she must think), and i've seen her around town doing public messages a few time, and it is just one more reason that pittsburgh sucks.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Chritina doesn't even compare to the women I listed in my favoioute women list, becasue she lacks something essential - namely charm and charecter.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Christina Aguilera is so disgusting I want to vomit. I'd be afraid of getting chlamydia just standing in the same room as her. She can sing, though, so I will give her props for that. But she has been wearing that song "Beautiful" out for like a year now.

Also, the way she talks. I guess it's what people call "talking black." Nothing against the black part of it, I just know she doesn't speak like that. Just speak normally. I hate it when people intentionally throw all these slang terms into their speech because it sounds ridiculous. Have some integrity and at least some respect for the English language.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

> Nothing wrong with Southern Belles, my friend. You just got to know the right ones.
> 
> Where did you live in Louisiana, Pure Narcotic? I've got a number of friends from The Big Easy and used to hit up Mardi Gras every year. I think the most miserable I've ever been in my life was getting stuck on Bourbon Street the Saturday of Mardi Gras. I thought I was going to get trampled to death. Steering clear of Bourbon Street, all was good, though.


I lived in Baton Rouge for 3 years Gimpy. I just had the feeling that these girls were so close minded and would be stuck in baton rouge their whole lives, never being able to broaden their horizons. Basically it was such a close minded, good ole boy southern town and it drove me crazy since I am considered a 'yankee' having grown up in Chicago.

I never went to Mardi Gras in New Orleans. Did you trade some beads for some skin and nipples?



> Christina Aguilera is so disgusting I want to vomit. I'd be afraid of getting chlamydia just standing in the same room as her. She can sing, though, so I will give her props for that. But she has been wearing that song "Beautiful" out for like a year now.


Did you guys see Christian host SNL a few months back. It was the most pitiful SNL performance to date. I only watched 2 scenes until the pain was too much. SNL lost all credibility by putting her on the show as a host. I can see how she would make you barf with that new hideous/gothic/thuglike looking black hair, but I thought she looked kinda sexy with the blonde hair. She looked like the girl next door who would bend over at your command.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

I actually think the "J-Lo" episode was the last draw for me and and my SNL viewership.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't think Christina Aguilera has hair. Once you take off those wigs she's like Charlie Brown.

SNL has really struggled since Will Ferrell left, which was also when Oteri, Shannon, and Gasteyer left. Then Tracy Morgan left which was the nail in the coffin.

The only thing that's funny anymore are skits with Darrel Hammond impressions. But, I'm getting sick of him- he's been on there since the 95-96 season. They can't come up with good original characters anymore that get regular airplay.

I think if you can get one guy and girl who can really lead the others like a Ferrell and a Shannon, it can energize the rest of the crowd. I see potential in this new guy, Rob Riggle, who is brand new this season. He's got a good voice and good delivery and could end up being Ferrell-esque if he gets the chance.

Narco, you see so many breasts just walking down the street from other people giving away beads, there's no need to even give out beads for breast shots, or even to put up with carrying beads for that matter.

I got a couple of friends from Baton Rouge as well. I think they both went to private school there but neither is very southern. I'm sure it was probably tough being the Northern guy early on in high school. First couple years of high school, seems like everybody wes trying to be cool and make a good impression with the upperclassmen. By senior year, no one really gave a sh*t anymore and things got more inclusive, at least at my high school.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> I lived in Baton Rouge for 3 years Gimpy. I just had the feeling that these girls were so close minded and would be stuck in baton rouge their whole lives, never being able to broaden their horizons.


Sorry I'm going off-topic with my post, and have never been to the States, but I'd like to ask what is wrong with small towns and the residents of them? I'm originally from a midsized town Lappeenranta (59 000 residents) in South-Eastern Finland, and although I have lived in thirteen different towns/cities in Finland since I moved away from there, I still prefer Lappeenranta. And, though e.g. my littlebrother and his girlfriend have lived their whole lives there, I still can't see them being close-minded bc of it. I love the atmosphere of small/midsized towns of Finland, they are so homey compared to Finland's capital area with too many tall buildings and noisy traffic. * I just wish I could someday find work in Lappeenranta, so I could live the rest of my life there - or indeed in some of its neighbour villages...

* Well, I bet you would think Finland's capital area with its four cities and one million citizens only a small town complex compared to the cities in the United States. But what the heck, for me Helsinki-Espoo-Vantaa-Kauniainen is a way too big still. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

Very few cities in the United States are really that different from the rest. You have to hit about 500,000 people metro at least before you find a city with individual character. Baton Rouge is a small city. 200,000 (not including metro if i'm not mistaken) and sorely lacks in any distinguishable characteristics other than the state capitol. Pissburgh has about 2.5 million people in its metro area...and it still feels small and is FULL of small-timers, and loads of boredom.

European cities are also very compact, and don't have suburbs like Americans have suburbs. Pittsburgh is a city of 350,000. Metro is, like I said 2.5 million. That is a lot of suburbia, and just drab endless residential crap. I live a mile from downtown, and it feels like a suburb here.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I grew up in a town with about 200,000 people and a metropolitan area close to 500,000. I disagree with you, Ziggs, in saying these towns have no character. There is plenty of character and pride in these towns. Ninnu, your question, "what is wrong with small towns?", is kind of vague but I think I know what you are getting at. As opposed to Europe, the U.S. is frickin' huge in land mass. With the exception of the Mid-east/Northeast and Western California, there is so much space between big cities that they are all very different from one another- dialects, customs, everything. So, people from the North are always making fun of people from the South and vice versa. People from big cities are making fun of people from small towns for being ******** and misinformed.

People from small towns, especially in less densely popualated states, are generally not as connected with the rest of the country. they are more isolated and less cultured.

But, to answer your question, I don't think there is anything wrong with small towns. They are just different. When you get outsiders and big wigs from the city coming into these towns, they are kind of culture-shocked, and look down upon it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

I've been to Knoxville, and I'll agree that I was very surprised at how active and distinct the town actually was, for its size. I see an overall homogenization of American culture as a whole through various media outlets, increased speed of transportation. Rural areas pretty much have the same type of person throughout the country. I see Pennsylvania as Pittsburgh, Philadelphia and what we like to call Pennsytucky (just a reference to Kentucky and the fact that there are no major cities) and this region is comparable to any rural area in the US.

American city culture used to be totally different in the past, from city to city. I, however, notice very little distinction from every urban area i've visited. I've visited the south plenty of times and their big cities (Atlanta, Housten, etc.) are all very similar to cities from the nirth, apart from climate.

I'm not saying that i'm right, its just a matter of how i look at things. I look at Europe and the masses of different countries and totally different cultures living side by side and compare it to the situation in the United States.


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks Sleepingbeauty. Your post about Britney has really opened my eyes. :shock:


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

As far as big, big cities go, you're probably right. I've been to Atlanta hundreds of times and there is no feeling whatsoever of "The Old South" at all. That's especially true if you are just checking out downtown and the other happening parts surrounding downtown. Lots of professional people from the North, a large gay community. Atlanta's metropolitan area is enormous and the further you get from downtown the more southern it gets. That sort of character is probably true with every major U.S. city

Kentucky has Louisville which is kind of big.-close to a mil w/metro. Lexington- not so big. Ain't crap there otherwise.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

Xtina is micheal in reverse! ~ http://www.fashionfollower.com/colorchangextina.asp


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

Now that's funny!!!!!!!


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

I think Britney's songs are like disposable ware, which you use when you are too lazy to polish your silver. So listen once or twice but keep the environment in mind too. I think she is pretty, wouldn't say she's dumb, maybe she is just a girl, interrupted.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

WRONG.

shes not a girl. not yet a woman.

a dude perhaps? 









then again if you watch this, you might think shes an alien. :shock: 
http://www.liquidgeneration.com/poptoon ... reasts.asp


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I will admit I think "Toxic" is a respectable song. Everything else is crap.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

Britney here is such old news,nobody mentions her much any more but that Jessica Simpson,I'd say she'd be the most hated current pop star,closely followed or is it neck to neck with Paris Hilton who is not a pop star but a whatever she is.

She's got a great stylist though,every young girl wants to dress like Paris or Nicole Richie.

I was so surprised when I first heard Chritistina A sing,she's not bad,not bad at all.........she could use stylist ,what's with the make up :roll:


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)




----------

